# weird lession in my baby's tongue



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea what that could be, but I hope your vet appointment is like TODAY. That thing is alarming.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ryoma*

Let us know what the vet says. Praying for your baby.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIKES that looks nasty....I hope you can get in to the vet QUICK!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a very odd thing to have on her tongue... I've never seen one before. Get her to the vet as soon as you can. Keep us updated!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I really want to know what that is please update when you know!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks a lot like the histiocytoma that Enzo had in his ear, but when I was reading up on them, I don't remember them mentioning that dogs could get them on their tongues. Please let us know what the vet says! This is a picture of Enzo's sore. We were just told to put some cortisone cream on it to keep it from itching. She said that they sometimes have to be drained/removed if they don't go away on their own, but his did.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> That looks a lot like the histiocytoma that Enzo had in his ear, but when I was reading up on them, I don't remember them mentioning that dogs could get them on their tongues. Please let us know what the vet says! This is a picture of Enzo's sore. We were just told to put some cortisone cream on it to keep it from itching. She said that they sometimes have to be drained/removed if they don't go away on their own, but his did.


I've never seen a histiocytoma on the tongue before (not saying it can't happen, but I've seen A LOT of histiocytomas!). If she were my patient, I'd be taking as much of that off as I possibly could ASAP. Scary looking!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Could be a growth, growths can be cancer. I think that's why everyone is telling you to take your dog to the vet ASAP. If it is cancer, the longer you wait, the more it spreads and a number of people here have lost their beloved pets to the C word. Any odd growth like that is an immediate trip to the vet in my thinking.

I can't see how old your dog is - not too gray so younger? But the back teeth say not so young. Maybe middle aged? Just wondering how old is your dog?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope it's not serious. My first impression is that it looks like a blood blister, which I've had on my own tongue from biting it. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You need to get that growth removed/biopsied! Good luck and let us all know what it turns out to be.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm taking her to the vet today, I'm hoping its not cancer, i lost one dog to it once it was quite sad, my girlfriend lost her cockapoo to really aggressive agionsarcoma that killed him in 1 month.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok update: took her to to the vet, I had an appointment anyway to check her thyroid. I've had the feeling she might have hypothyroidism she is sleepy and does not want to play as much anymore, also kind of chubby despite the fact i control her feedings quite a lot. 

The doc checked her, and told me the tongue thing is probably a malignant tumor, that should be extracted soon, but its not urgent, since he wants to check her thyroid first.

she's always had some fat lumps in her back, which the doctor want to study again, since he thinks one might be starting to grow. 

so thats it, at this point it can go either way, I don't really know how old my baby is, since I got her when she was already an adult, having had a really hard time on somo abusive house my guess is she is now 8-9 years old. but if she's having thyroid issues she might be younger and have better prognosis on the tumors things. wish her luck, I'll be updating on her status.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If he feels it malignant, I'd want it out NOW. The longer it's left, the more time there is for the cells to metastasize. Did he do a needle biopsy?????


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If he feels it malignant, I'd want it out NOW. The longer it's left, the more time there is for the cells to metastasize. Did he do a needle biopsy?????


 
I completely agree with this. If it were my vet, I know she wouldn't let me take my dog home and do it that evening. That's why she's my vet. Sometimes you have to be assertive. Tell the vet it's important to you and make the appointment ASAP.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

thing is lab is closed for the weekend, he asked me to take her on monday and do the tests. else the samples might get contaminated or spoil over the weekend.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Please keep us updated. Sending you both positive thoughts.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Ryoma said:


> thing is lab is closed for the weekend, he asked me to take her on monday and do the tests. else the samples might get contaminated or spoil over the weekend.


Hmmmm. The biospy samples are usually put in a liquid to keep them from spoiling. And I know my vet has a service that picks up labwork every day. Granted, the pathologists rarely work on the wekends, but the sooner it gets into the lab, the sooner you can get the results.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We recently adopted a golden that had a mast cell tumor removed from her tongue in July 2010. She will be 12yo next week. We are currently doing chemo and she is tolerating it well. Hope you get better news. Please let us know how you make out. 

We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying everything goes well for your baby!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking about you guys over the weekend. Hoping you get good results.

PS your vet sounds not so great - I'd start looking for a new one but I'm anal retentive when it comes to my pets and drive an hour to our vet one way.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope your baby is doing ok and that you will have a firm diagnosis soon. 

And thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, time for an update.
The blood tests came back and my baby is really hypothyroid, she barely has any TSH, she started already treatment. and should be able to face surgery for removing the lumps.

one important thing the doctor told me is the tongue lesion while malignant is not aggressive, same thing with the lumps on her back which turned out to be a totally different kind of tumor.

so the bad news is my baby has not one but 2 types of cancer. the good news is she should be ok after we remove them in 2 weeks.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for Malkah. Hope all goes well with her surgery. Please keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

its been a couple of hours since she started taking her pills, and its like she got 3 years younger. its amazing.

One thing that baffles me is, I'd wanted to remove the lumps before. and couldn't find a doctor that would, they all told me she was overweight, the last one even threated her for her skin allergies. I mean skin problems, weight problems, sleepiness. and no one even asked for a thyroid test, i had to read in this forum about it and ask myself for the tests.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Ryoma said:


> <snip> I mean skin problems, weight problems, sleepiness. and no one even asked for a thyroid test, i had to read in this forum about it and ask myself for the tests.


I know EXACTLY how you feel. I must have taken Mack to six different vets and got three different (and as it turned out, wrong) diagnoses before someone finally clued in that he was hypothyroid. To be fair, Mack's thryroid tests always came back low normal, but as I learned, that was obviously too low for him. 

If I learned nothing else from my experience with Mack it's that I have to be the expert on my dog. Not the pet store attendants. Not the trainer. Not even the vet. These people are valuable resources to be sure, but I am the expert when it comes to my own dog. 

Good for you for being Malkah's advocate; I'm glad to hear she's responding to her medication and I hope the rest of her health issues are as easily resolved. 

- Tania


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there any way you can have the surgery sooner? Know anyone who has a better vet?
Praying for your baby!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You and your girl will be in my thoughts. Appreciate the updates.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd be a nervous wreck if I had to wait to get a cancerous growth removed. I hope you can get it removed soon. 

What was the name of the cancer your Golden was previously diagnosed with? What kind of cancer does this vet suspect? 

Our Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Shortly after he was diagnosed with an anal growth that the vet suggested was most likely an anal adenocarcinoma. We elected not to biopsy this growth because Barkley was no longer a good surgical candidate after his splenectomy. Shortly before he died he experienced nosebleeding. His vet said it was either an independent nasal carcinoma or an expansion of the hemangio. She went on to explain that many cancer patients suffer from multiple independent cancers, so I know it's not impossible to have several cancers at the same time. 

Our Barkley's splenectomy was on a Friday, and like Baja said, they take the biopsy sample and put it in a preserving solution. Your vet's explanation about not removing the growth sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ryoma*

Ryoma

Praying for your baby!


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok time for an Update, sorry I wasn't active this few weeks, but I've been really nervous.
Malkah started her thyroid treatment 3 weeks ago, during this time I noticed several improvements on her general behavior, more active and playful, her face brighter.

Today vet said she was fit for surgery, so today they removed 3 lumps from her back, one from her brow and the tongue one.

That one in particular is said to be almost 100% sure malignant, either way they'll send the samples for biopsy.

Apart from that, the original thyroid test showed elevated cortisol levels, so she's probably got some cushing's I'd have to check (ACTH) and cortisol again after she gets better. 

so thats how its going Malkah is well, and appreciates all your concerns and good wishes.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

its unnerving to see such large incisions :-(
I know they have to...but phew- it still shakes me up....
You & your pup will be in my thoughts...fingers crossed that the pathology reports come back quickly.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. How very scary. I'll definitely be keeping you guys in my thoughts and checking back for updates.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, sending healing prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet baby girl... I hope you heal fast. I'm glad she's feeling much better now that she's on the thyroid pills!


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks all of you. don't worry about the wounds, since Malkah is receiving enough medicine to avoid infection and pain I'm applying a spray to avoid itching too.

the lumps weren't that big but in dogs they cut large pieces of healthy tissue surrounding the lumps. I'm actually a little worried she might have some bad cancer to her adrenal glands, and thats why she's got cushing's.

One thing that really shocked me today is how tender Rösti's been with her, they usually play very rough, but today rosti just licked her face and stood beside her.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hoping that the pathology reports are good news and it's not cancer. Give your sweet girl a gentle pat from me, please; those wounds are very large!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, that poor baby!! Healing hugs from me.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

EEEOOOOOWWWWW! Bless her heart - gentle hugs from Colorado to your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your sweet Malkah and you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just saw this thread. Praying for a good recovery for your baby.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless her little heart. Please give her a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just read this thread. Positive vibes and healthy wishes for your girl.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

Praying for a swift recovery for your sweetie. *hugs*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh, I'm sending healing thoughts to your girl. I sure hope you have a good outcome. She is precious.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Please keep us posted on her progress. Also PLEASE stay right on top of her cancer so you can stay ahead and slow down it's progression. Our Millie had the same surgery in just about the same places, I chose not to have them checked. That was in October of 09 we lost her to Hemangiosarcoma Jan.2010. If I had known the tumors were cancerous, we could have started treatment and may be eased her suffering when we did find out too late. Today is her birthday she would have been ten years young. I hope your girl does well and has many years ahead of her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor sweet girl. Sending healing wishes and postive thoughts your way.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hoping you have good new soon. Good vibes heading your way.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just got through this thread--praying that your pupper's diagnosis turns out for the better. Jordie will be sending good thoughts her (and your) way.

Please let us know how things are going...

SJ


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

GUYS TIME FOR AN UPDATE:

I COME WITH GREAT NEWS.

Today I received both pathology results.
The tongue one came out to be a benign lipoma with local hemorrhaging, thats why it looked so bad.

The other lumps on her back were all benign lipomas.

the really ugly lump, that came out looking black, and seemed 100% malignant, was actually a cysted colony of either Demodex Canis or Sarcope Scabiei, either way a rare form of sub-clinical Scabiosis.

I started immediate treatment with acaricides both as a collar, and injectable. 

I'll have to take her next week to remove the stitches, and give her another dose of this treatment, And probably take Rösti and check him for possible infection, though is really unlikely given how deep this **** was cisted.

So here you have it, never loose hope, sometimes the diagnosis can really surprise everyone even the vet.


can't even explain how happy and relieved I am for my baby.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow!! That's fabulous news. What a relief.


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for supporting me duing this weeks.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear the good news! I'm sure you are so relieved!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonderful news!!! We are so happy for you and your baby.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Found this topic by doing a search on "growth on tongue".
Thought Piper bit her tongue playing bitey face with Paco until I noticed 3 days later it was larger in size. 
Did the Sunday vet visit and Monday it was removed. 
Results later this week.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Praying that it is nothing other than just a "bump."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

PRAYING it is nothing at all!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

WLR said:


> Found this topic by doing a search on "growth on tongue".
> Thought Piper bit her tongue playing bitey face with Paco until I noticed 3 days later it was larger in size.
> Did the Sunday vet visit and Monday it was removed.
> Results later this week.


Prayers for Piper, hope you get good results back and it is nothing serious.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Well here are the results. First of all it's benign.
Here's the official description from the lab;
"hyperplastic ulcerative chronic active and fibroproliferative glossal mucosal polyp"
Say that 3 times fast.....

Vet is opting to leave the stitches in to either work their way out or in another couple weeks to remove them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

WLR said:


> Well here are the results. First of all it's benign.
> Here's the official description from the lab;
> "hyperplastic ulcerative chronic active and fibroproliferative glossal mucosal polyp"
> Say that 3 times fast.....
> ...


It is good it is benign. Do they tell you anything about nature of it, what is causing it? I am glad Piper is doing ok.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryoma said:


> SO a couple of weeks ago I noticed this weird postule like growth in Malkah's Tongue.
> doesn't seem to bother her and it hasn't gone by itself.
> 
> I'll be taking her to the vet soon. Just wanted to check if anyone's got any ideas.
> ...


My older Golden had a mass on the tongue which was removed. It was Cancer. He had a chest XRay but it hadn't spread.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryoma said:


> I'm taking her to the vet today, I'm hoping its not cancer, i lost one dog to it once it was quite sad, my girlfriend lost her cockapoo to really aggressive agionsarcoma that killed him in 1 month.


Even if it does turn out to be Cancer, that doesn't mean your dog won't be a survivor. Mine is!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryoma said:


> Ok, time for an update.
> The blood tests came back and my baby is really hypothyroid, she barely has any TSH, she started already treatment. and should be able to face surgery for removing the lumps.
> 
> one important thing the doctor told me is the tongue lesion while malignant is not aggressive, same thing with the lumps on her back which turned out to be a totally different kind of tumor.
> ...


More good news...You are responsibile and are taking care of it!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryoma said:


> its been a couple of hours since she started taking her pills, and its like she got 3 years younger. its amazing.
> 
> One thing that baffles me is, I'd wanted to remove the lumps before. and couldn't find a doctor that would, they all told me she was overweight, the last one even threated her for her skin allergies. I mean skin problems, weight problems, sleepiness. and no one even asked for a thyroid test, i had to read in this forum about it and ask myself for the tests.


Perhaps you should find another Vet.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryoma said:


> thanks all of you. don't worry about the wounds, since Malkah is receiving enough medicine to avoid infection and pain I'm applying a spray to avoid itching too.
> 
> the lumps weren't that big but in dogs they cut large pieces of healthy tissue surrounding the lumps. I'm actually a little worried she might have some bad cancer to her adrenal glands, and thats why she's got cushing's.
> 
> One thing that really shocked me today is how tender Rösti's been with her, they usually play very rough, but today rosti just licked her face and stood beside her.


Hugs and kisses to Rosti.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryoma said:


> GUYS TIME FOR AN UPDATE:
> 
> I COME WITH GREAT NEWS.
> 
> ...


I am really happy for you.


----------

